# Best bug remover?



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

I like bug bugger but it only comes in small bottles, bought a few for work but its working out too costly! Needs to be dilutable for spray bottles :thumb:

So whats the best value bug remover + wax? Been using colli 476's (big tub) but is there better? 

cheers


----------



## jamiefretwell (Jul 28, 2009)

I don't know about wax, but we (Auto Express) have just run a test on bug shifters, and the Simoniz Bug Shifter came top as it's £4.99 for 500ml, with Gunk Tar n Bug coming second at £3.99 for 250ml.

Jamie
Consumer Writer
Auto Express


----------



## Charley Farley (Jul 8, 2009)

jamiefretwell said:


> I don't know about wax, but we (Auto Express) have just run a test on bug shifters, and the Simoniz Bug Shifter came top as it's £4.99 for 500ml, with Gunk Tar n Bug coming second at £3.99 for 250ml.
> 
> Jamie
> Consumer Writer
> Auto Express


Jamie

Interesting. Did all products get subjected to the same test under identical conditions? Obviousley not the same bugs ... clearly.

Just curious.


----------



## jamiefretwell (Jul 28, 2009)

Charley Farley said:


> Jamie
> 
> Interesting. Did all products get subjected to the same test under identical conditions? Obviously not the same bugs ... clearly.
> 
> Just curious.


Charley,

We're always very careful to ensure the test is carried out with no bias, and as far as I am aware the front of the car was divided up into ten sections, with one product applied to each as per the instructions. The test car had been through hell and back! Link to the article is here

Jamie


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

The Duragloss bug remover impressed me, its also not a bad price http://www.ccs-inc.co.uk/sb-products.asp?productid=2329&category=86

Wax wise what are you after, looks, durability, bit of both, Collie aint a bad wax, it lasts well and looks pretty good, if you want out right looks on black Dodo Hard candi or Vics Concourse (i think thats it the red one) both look good, but durability will be a little under the collie.


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

G101 @ 10/1

From an Autosmart rep or flee bay


----------



## Charley Farley (Jul 8, 2009)

jamiefretwell said:


> Charley,
> 
> We're always very careful to ensure the test is carried out with no bias, and as far as I am aware the front of the car was divided up into ten sections, with one product applied to each as per the instructions. The test car had been through hell and back! Link to the article is here
> 
> Jamie


Thanks for the prompt response Jamie.

Charley


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

This Dawn http://www.shinearama.co.uk/product.php?id=EIN-INSECT-500


----------



## tubbs (Jun 16, 2009)

never used bug remover before and recently bought some chemical guys, using the dilution ratio of 3-1 it works brilliantly, well impressed. not sure how it compares to others though, and i dont think its exceptional value as its only a small bottle and think it was about £9. maybe i could dilute it more?

EDIT actually think its the poorboys one i have! doh! anyway its very good


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

CG Bug and Tar Remover works a treat...have a look at my Bike detail done yesterday...

R1200GS Detail

No scrubbing just applied and then power washed off...


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Poorboys World Bug Sqaush, diluted 3:1 and its bye bye bugs


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

Another vote to Poorboys Bug Squash.


----------



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

I've recently found AutoGlym Active Insect Remover to be good.

Ironically, I found it much better than the Simoniz stuff that won the AutoExpress test! 

Not sure how it compares to the other suggestions though


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

I've been using Einszett Anti-Insekt pre cleaner.

There's a good review by Bigpikle here.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

aod said:


> I've recently found AutoGlym Active Insect Remover to be good.
> 
> Ironically, I found it much better than the Simoniz stuff that won the AutoExpress test!
> 
> Not sure how it compares to the other suggestions though


I found the AG stuff kind of 'bleaches the bugs' it left an outline of where the bug was. But did not remove it completely.

G220 has been testing some stuff we hope to bring to the market. Need to conduct a few more tests first and then I will anounce it on our section:thumb:


----------



## jamiefretwell (Jul 28, 2009)

aod said:


> I've recently found AutoGlym Active Insect Remover to be good.
> 
> Ironically, I found it much better than the Simoniz stuff that won the AutoExpress test!
> 
> Not sure how it compares to the other suggestions though


It came unstuck on the price AOD . Planet Man is right, bleaching the bugs left spots on the bumper at the end of our test


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

G101 all the way with a bug sponge.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi there,

Yes, I would definately wait for Planet Polish's product to come out first before making your final decision. This really does break down the bugs infront of your eyes (which it has to be said AG Active Insect Remover doesn't at all).

I need to find a car with a few more bugs to give it another test!

A very good product


----------



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

jamiefretwell said:


> It came unstuck on the price AOD . Planet Man is right, bleaching the bugs left spots on the bumper at the end of our test


Ah i see -or should I say i didn't, as my car is silver!


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah i know ive dug this up, but....

Do Poorboys not do the Bugsquash anymore, i cant find it.

I'm looking for a good priced effective bug remover, and i was going to buy the Autoglym, but not if it leaves the buts on the body but bleaches them.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Einszett Anti-Insekt is the best stuff I've found. There is a concentrated version you can buy too - I got 1ltrs that's diluted 40-1. I'd offer you a sample if you want too......I don't think i'll ever get through 41lts of it!!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Dawn - I have been using Autobrite Flyaway with great results recently.

PM me if you would like to try some and I can drop it down to you


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Autoglym Interior/carpet cleaner is fantastic on bugs:thumb:


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

This thread has been dragged back up from 2009 :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2012)

chemical guys bug bugger for me


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

wow, how old!!!!?


----------



## Chris V6 (Aug 13, 2008)

old thread same problems !! I find APC to work well either 10:1 or 4:1 if really baked on but it will strip wax !!


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

m1pui said:


> This thread has been dragged back up from 2009 :lol:





magpieV6 said:


> wow, how old!!!!?


Yes, and??

Rather than start a new thread on the same subject, i used the search.

and if more people did the same, there wouldnt be as many duplicate threads.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Im not knockin it mate


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Although I didn't quote it, my comment was more aimed at MarkSmith. His kind gesture seemed somewhat belated in relation to the start of the thread. 

Chill with the still!


----------



## Reggie-Z4 (Mar 7, 2011)

So, what is the best bug remover? The ones on mine seem to be etched in.....

Ta


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

AG interior cleaner as said earlier - melts em away................


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Reggie-Z4 said:


> So, what is the best bug remover? The ones on mine seem to be etched in.....
> 
> Ta


isn't one lol
bug etchings can be polished out...


----------



## BellUK (Mar 12, 2012)

For bug removal I use my own method, G101 spray onto the area, leave to dwell for a few minutes, rinse with cold water then continue with your usual wash (good shampoo and warm water), has always worked for me!


----------



## Raymond Lin (Jun 29, 2012)

I've only tried the £2 ASDA one...


----------



## Canyonroll (May 9, 2006)

Best way I've found is to cover with soaking wet cloth or tissue. A little shampoo or detergent. Longer you leave it and keep it wet the better. (Even better with hot water).

Test a little bit the bug residue should just about rinse off. 
I use a very soft brush - My though is the bristles would slide under and lift bug bits rather than push the bits down by wiping.


----------

